# Ducks are not waterproof!



## xLesx (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

After a recent outing and getting caught in a strong crosswind I ended up with a damaged rooflight and I'm wondering if there are any tips or tricks I should know when I replace it. Long story short - Crosswind - damaged rooflight - many calls later I duck taped it up - it rained - I got wet - a black bag and some Gorilla tape were used - I stayed dry - new rooflight ordered.

While I'm up there fitting the new rooflight are there any tips I should know like how to remove duck tape/Gorilla tape residue and probably old mastic from the roof.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

After recently reseating our rooflight my first suggestion would be don't,but I guess you have no choice.

The black mastic is like the Devils excrement and it took me days to peel and scrape it off helped by generous doses of White Spirit (Angels Wee)

Ah but if your getting a new one you wont need to do that.....................white spirit should bring it off the roof,clean with meths and then the strips of W4 mastic are easier to apply than from a gun.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

xLesx said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a recent outing and getting caught in a strong crosswind I ended up with a damaged rooflight and I'm wondering if there are any tips or tricks I should know when I replace it. Long story short - Crosswind - damaged rooflight - many calls later I duck taped it up - it rained - I got wet - a black bag and some Gorilla tape were used - I stayed dry - new rooflight ordered.
> 
> While I'm up there fitting the new rooflight are there any tips I should know like how* to remove duck tape/Gorilla tape residue and probably old mastic *from the roof.


I think fot that Acetone will be more effective than white spirit.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use pre paint panel wipe and plenty of kitchen roll.


----------



## HomeontheRV (Aug 18, 2017)

I used GoJo in the shop before, they sell it as a hand soap but if you put some of it on a cloth it will whipe away pretty much anything...including the paint so watch then you do it!


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you replacing a like for like vent ? Depending on what got damaged is it an option to keep the frame sealed to the roof and replace just the moveable part ?
They usually disassemble.


----------

